# Biggest Buck I Ever Got In Calhoun County, Georgia



## 123djc (Dec 19, 2013)

I got myself a heck of a deer the other day. Nice, big 11-pointer! I decided I wanted to mount the head on my wall, but my wife told me she was leaving to her mother's house if I hung up one more deer head. So I called Whiddon in Leary, Georgia, and asked if I could pay him an extra $200 to hurry it over. He said okay, but when I hung up the phone, I realized her mother already lives with us!


----------



## julian faedo (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice Buck Congrats.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 20, 2013)

Good looking buck, congrats.

Hoss


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Larry Tillman (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice buck way to go


----------



## headhunter 07 (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful buck sir! Congrats!!


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## marknga (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations on a nice buck.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jan 11, 2014)

so who's staying and who's going?

nice trophy


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

nice one!!


----------

